# Fried Mylink Radio



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> I was trying to replace my first PAC that fried a couple of weeks ago with a second new PAC I just bought and recieved last night.
> I ended up frying both the new PAC and the MyLink Radio.
> No lighting in the Controls and nothing on the MyLink Screen now. No sound from any speakers.
> 
> ...


You sure you didn't just blow a fuse?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Where would the My Link radio fuse be located?

The Amp power cable Fuse is still intact. The PAC's fry easily.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> Where would the My Link radio fuse be located?
> 
> The Amp power cable Fuse is still intact. The PAC's fry easily.


check all fuses. I've blown one before. 

You're also the first to manage to fry the PAC harness. I wonder if a crimp got loose or something.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I wonder if a crimp got loose or something.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



No, I wrapped the first one in 3 sheets of foil, double folded (6 layers) , I think it overheated and blew up.

The Second one... I thought I could get away with installing it bare naked for just tonight and the yellow power wire accidentally touched the MyLink radio, I saw sparks and puffs of smoke coming from both the yellow wire and the PAC.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

So check a fuse man. I'll bet you blew the fuse. I'm almost 100% sure you did. There should be a compartment underneath the steering wheel and to the left.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I'll check tomorrow. its past my bed time.
Thanks! I am much more hopeful now.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

EcoDave said:


> I'll check tomorrow. its past my bed time.
> Thanks! I am much more hopeful now.


I actually carry a box of fuses because I shorted the power wire to the head unit when crimping wires the first time. I should have disconnected the battery in hindsight. This happened twice too. Working while tired isn't the greatest idea. Basically, I did the same thing you did.


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

i had finished my PAC install last night... wrapped them in single layer of foil... let me know if that's a bad idea.

Thanks
Hari


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear Dave, any updates? Fuses are there to avoid anything frying like that...


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

I took a look.
It's Slot 4 [yellow 20] "Infotainment system" and it's busted.

I'll leave it that way until I get my 3rd PAC that I just ordered. I'm gonna take my time, going real slow, and do it right with only one Sheet of foil - one layer this time.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Have you laughed at your self yet ? Are you feeling a little down ? Kiss those smurfettes and stop crying ! 
This is an opportunity to measure how much your build is really worth to you .


----------

